# Plus-sized Breeches Recommendations?



## riadash (Mar 2, 2016)

Anyone have any good recommendation for some sturdy yet comfortable breeches? I'm not looking for anything fancy, I don't plan on showing anytime soon. I just need a good pair for riding both English and Western, and doing a little bit of barn work. 

I haven't worn actual breeches since I was a teenager (I'm in my early 20's now) but I remember them not being too comfortable because the waistband was always too tight. I've been wearing jeans for a while because I had a bunch of spare pairs that I never wore out, so riding gave them use...except I'm down to my last pair, so it's time to get some proper gear!

I have a feeling I'm going to have to order them online, because the tack shops near me don't really cater to plus-size. Cost isn't a concern, because I really just want to get some good quality, long-lasting breeches.


----------



## faith04 (Nov 22, 2015)

I recently bought "Elation red label" and I am quite bottom heavy, and they fit great for me, and super comfortable. Ironically the waist is just a wee bit loose, where I would think of getting a belt, everywhere else fits great. I did try on other brands, but found these the most comfortable for what I need/want. Hope this helped!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

I can only recommend the Piper breeches from Smartpak. Never tried the full seat ones, but the knee patch ones are great. Pretty generous in the waist, sturdy, and in a whole rainbow of colors...
And since it's a sized item, returns (if needed) are free...

Sheesh, I sound like a commercial :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Kerrits have always worked well for me


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Fuller Fillies. Love 'em, and if you can get them on sake, even better.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> Kerrits have always worked well for me



I am about a 2X, and I did not find that Kerrits were big enough. have they added mores sizes?

I haven't bought any breeches in YEARS, but all my old ones are either too small now, (keep getting fatter) or wearing out because they are the only ones that fit now. I used to recommend Boink, but I think they have gone out of business.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm going to be a commercial also: There's a woman at my barn that swears by the smartpak plus size piper breeches. They look pretty nice too! (and free returns if they don't fit!)


----------



## riadash (Mar 2, 2016)

Sounds like Piper breeches from SmartPak are worth checking out! Here I go, to the land of Internet shopping~

Also, Speed Racer, thanks for mentioning Fuller Fillies - I checked out their site too and it looks like they have some really nice designs and REALLY great pricing! 

My only concern with FF is international shipping - I'll probably pick out my favorite from each site and then compare final costs with shipping included.

Thanks everyone! (and feel free to continue recommending brands for others!)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I am about a 2X, and I did not find that Kerrits were big enough. have they added mores sizes?


Strange their 2x work well for me and I am a lot larger than you


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

I wear a 20-ish in jeans/pants (American), and Kerrits 2X fit me great. Unfortunately, some of their models only go up to XL, and I figured that's just a size down, the 2X seem to have room, maybe it'll work, right? NOPE! They actually have a 1X size in between, so XL is TWO sizes smaller than 2X, and for the model I bought in XL, anyway, I could barely get them over my knees, and there was NO way they were going over my thighs and butt. So I have a beautiful pair of purple IceFil riding tights as motivation to lose weight. (Yeah, I could've returned them, with free shipping even, but I figured by the time I can fit in them, they probably won't have that color anymore or something.) I also like Kerrits because I'm tall (36" inseam), and their riding pants are actually long enough for me. No other off-the-rack pants fit me, but these do, go figure. Amazing.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Golden, 
which breech in the Kerrits 2x do you use?

the only Kerrits I ever bought were the winter "grip tight" ones, and they were so stiff in the "grip " area, and so sticky it was hard to reposition yourself in the saddle.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Golden,
> which breech in the Kerrits 2x do you use?
> 
> the only Kerrits I ever bought were the winter "grip tight" ones, and they were so stiff in the "grip " area, and so sticky it was hard to reposition yourself in the saddle.


I swear I had the "sit tight and warm" tights, but they no longer seem to offer in plus size....I have had other styles as well I know, I fact I tried on a pair a while back....just testing, just in case


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that is the kind I had. they are 'wearable' in the sense that I can pull them up, but hard to seperate my legs over each side of the horse, and they "squeek", and are so uber sticky that I find it hard to reposition myself if I need to, in the saddle. 

but, I am open to hearing recommendations, as the place that manufactured my "to to" riding pants no longer makes them, so, I will be forced to find replacements soon.


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

They do have a lot of different styles and fabrics. I think I know the fabric you're talking about--I got some breeches with "spring" in the name that had THREE different fabrics. One is a very non-stretchy but non-grippy fabric that I don't like much, one is their Ice-Fil fabric, which is AWESOME (soft and really stretchy), and one is the black grippy fabric I suspect you're talking about, also not very stretchy. I ride with a sheepskin cover on my saddle, so the grippy part doesn't affect me, but I could see how it would be annoying, and the non-stretchiness of the fabric is REALLY annoying. They're my least favorite riding pants, even though they're in my most-favorite color.

Their Ice-Fil fabric, as I said, is AWESOME. Love it, and wish their full-on Ice-Fill tights came large enough for me. But the fabric is really soft and stretchy. If you don't like grip, though, pay close attention to the description and pictures, though, as some of their tights use grippy painted-on "kerrits" on the seat/thighs.

Their micro-cord fabric is AWESOME. Fairly tight fit, but nice and stretchy, a bit like compression garments. And the ribbing on the cords hides a few "sins."  I have the bootcut pants already, and I love them, though some of the stitching seems to be coming loose (I've had them forever, though). They can be a bit warm for riding on hot days, and I'd imagine would be even worse in humidity. Of course, mine are black, so that has an effect as well, but it's a fairly thick fabric. I just bought some in a light grey that I haven't tried out yet (and they may be the tights style, instead of bootcut).

The wind-pro or whatever (didn't capitalize it because I'm not sure the exact trademarked name) fabric is AWESOME. The outer surface feels a bit like normal riding tights, or maybe like sweatpants. The inside are lined with a fairly thick layer of fleece, which I've worn and washed a million times and hasn't really pilled. For ME (I run hot), I can't wear them if it's any warmer than 45 or 50 degrees out, but they are WONDERFUL on cold days. In fact, I wore them as my only layer (besides undies) when skiing on a breezy day of 15 degrees (F, so well below freezing), and was just fine, even when sitting still on the chairlift, or when I fell and skidded down the hill in the snow. As I said, I run a bit warm, and yeah, wearing a wind-proof layer might have been a bit warmer, but seriously, I was never chilled wearing just those pants all day (I brought ski pants just in case and never needed them). I also wore them on a 20-degree day that involved nothing BUT sitting around (shooting practice), and was toasty warm. Can't say enough good things about these pants for cold-weather riding. Haven't worn them in rain, but due to the artificial fleece fiber, would imagine they'd stay pretty warm.

Their Flow-Rise (I think?) fabric is nice, and I can't really say anything bad about it, but don't really have as much to gush about as with the other fabrics. It's fairly thin, VERY stretchy, and great for hot-weather riding. I only have them in medium-ish colors (no black, but also nothing super-light-colored), and barely notice them on hot days, so that's a good thing. They are thin, so I have a couple tears in a pair I was wearing when my horse took me through a juniper tree (those things are POKE-Y!). They're great as warm-weather tights, though, if you can't find Ice-Fil in your size.


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

And I just realized it makes it sound like I'm trying to sell people on buying Kerrits. Ha! I have no stake in the company, don't know anyone that works there, even, and am just a happy customer, I promise.  Totally unrelated to being a plus-sized rider (except that I overheat easily and get thirsty a lot, being pre-diabetic?), but don't get me started on Hydro Flasks, as I gush about them just as willingly.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

sabowin said:


> And I just realized it makes it sound like I'm trying to sell people on buying Kerrits. Ha! I have no stake in the company, don't know anyone that works there, even, and am just a happy customer, I promise.


 Now I don't feel so alone gushing about smartpak .

I really need to try the IceFil tights, then! I was just worried that they would be too thin and tight and look very unflattering... If I even fit in them... Tried out long-sleeved cooling shirts last summer, and boy, I am sold!!!! They really work, especially in hot and muggy Mississippi summers... So if the tights work similar :loveshower:


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

I think my last Riding Warehouse order did include an Ice-Fil shirt (or maybe just a similar one?), so I'll be curious to try that out when the weather warms up a bit. The pants I have that I don't love only have small panels of that fabric, so I didn't get the full sense of how they are in heat. I wonder if stuff like that works better in humidity than our dry heat we have here in the desert, though...


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes, the sweat a tivated fabric seems to work better in humid climates... Otherwise the sweat evaporates too quickly. But, a quick douse with some water from the hose works to kickstart the action


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I love my Kerrits. I have a bunch of 2x and 1x for sale because I have lost weight and need to get smaller sizes. They have served me very well for many years! They wear like iron, and the full seats are fantastic. My favorites are the flex seats and after that the microcord. The sit tight and warm are like pajamas for winter and chillier fall or spring days!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Fuller Fillies are great. Fit great, and reasonably priced. I found them at a vendor at a horse show and got 4 pair breeches, 3 shirts, a vest and a raincoat for about $180. I do hate the name though!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Dehda01 said:


> I love my Kerrits. I have a bunch of 2x and 1x for sale because I have lost weight and need to get smaller sizes. They have served me very well for many years! They wear like iron, and the full seats are fantastic. My favorites are the flex seats and after that the microcord. The sit tight and warm are like pajamas for winter and chillier fall or spring days!


Oooh what do you have in 2x? and congrats on the weight loss


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have made a list. Don't know where to share it yet.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Dehda01 said:


> I have made a list. Don't know where to share it yet.


Well here is the formal place...


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

IRIDEON SIT TIGHT AND WARM FULLSEAT- Brown. 2X. In good condition. But has one small hole on thigh. 

IRIDEON SIT TIGHT AND WARM KNEEPATCH-black. 2x. Looks brand new! Not my favorite color so I don't think I ever used them. Suede is totally unworn.

IRIDEON SIT TIGHT AND WARM KNEEPATCH- brown. 2x. Worn but very useable! 

Kerrits Microcord full seat 2x. Cadet blue. Brand new, never worn. No tags though- because I planted the carrots last year 

Kerrits flex II- full seat. Herringbone. Used but in excellent condition. Ridden in a handful of times before I went down a size. 

Kerrits tights knee patch 2x. Blue herringbone. Well used.

I haven't yet figured out pricing. I am about to post them on FB and maybe eBay.


----------

